
Distributed teams – the future that’s already come for the IT-industry - 6nomads
https://medium.com/@6nomads/distributed-teams-the-future-thats-already-come-for-the-it-industry-52efb395e47a
======
geniusgeek
Grupa.io is powering this future. Take a look at this
[https://www.producthunt.com/posts/grupa](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/grupa)

